# Putting a horse to sleep



## MissSBird (24 August 2009)

Like my last post keeping this really brief to try and stay sensible.

It has become inevitable my mare will have to be put to sleep. She's my first horse and I've never had to do this before. God I feel sick even typing this.

There's a lot obviously to think about, but my YO has been fantastic in offering her house to sit in on the day, her husband to hold Annie etc.

What are peoples opinions on lethal injection versus the gun? Are there any marked advantages to either? I don't want her stressed or upset. Also would you be there, or leave and let someone else hold her? I admit the thought of seeing her fall over is terrifying to me right now. 

And my other pony, what about her? They're in the same field and stabled together every night - theres a grill between their two stables so they are really aware of each others presense. The little one does call to Annie occasionally too. What's the best thing to do to make this change smooth for her? They've been around each other for nearly two years now.

Thankyou everyone


----------



## bugaboo (24 August 2009)

Im afraid the gun is best hun,having seen an injection not work correctly i can assure you its the best way for the horse.
 Personally if this is your 1st horse i would not be there,i have held lots for other people from a young age but dont think i could od it with my own.
As for pony if you have horse PTS in a paddock then let the other pony out so the pony can see for itself what has happened it can come to terms with it.Obviosuly wait until your horse has been laid to rest but tis always a good idea to let other friends see whats happened in order for the to greive.


Huge hugs to you hun what an awful time for you x


----------



## Cliqmo (24 August 2009)

I'm sure others will offer much more informed advice than me but personally I would advise the use of a gun, as I have heard the delay in the use of injection can be a bit distressing for the people around. I would also recommend saying your goodbyes in advance and getting someone else to hold her- there really isn't any need or benefit in being there until the very end unless you particularly want to. Huge hugs x x

Edited to add: I've just had a flick through your old posts and I'm really sorry that you haven't been able to get to grips with her pedal bone problem


----------



## joeanne (24 August 2009)

I had my old welshie PTS last November. He was really very poorly and weak so we used the injection (just  bit less traumatic for us tbh) and he had gone before his knee's even started to buckle.
Wouldnt use the injection on anything else though, especially if it was young and strong.
The gun has the advantage of being quick and over before they even realise its happening.
We left our boy for his life long companion to see before he was taken, but she just sniffed him and walked away, though she did call for him for quite a few weeks after (but they had been together for 21 years!)


----------



## Hollycat (24 August 2009)

Oh I am so sorry.  Do say your goodbyes and get someone else you trust to hold her.  It would be very emotional to do it yourself and although I am very happy to hold for other people, I personally have never held my own.  I would also let her companion see and stay with the body until he/she is ready to walk away.  It won't take long and they seem much more accepting if they are allowed to accept the death themselves.

I have never seen one PTS with a gun, only injection.  And it can take a while/multiple injections depending on the horse.  They usually go down after the first and then are not conscious but it can take more injections/time to actually stop the heart which as others ahve said can be traumatic for the person holding the horse.


----------



## yeeharider (24 August 2009)

mine went by injection had spiral fracture of off hind was already heavily sedated so vet could fully assess damage I too let fieldmates see body before she was removed


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 August 2009)

It's a very personal decision hun but I prefer injection as it just doesn't feel as violent. Sullivan (RIP sweetie) was pts by injection and whilst you can never say that these things "go well" it was as kind as it could be. He had no idea at all what was going to happen and was grazing in hand happily right up to the last seconds. The vet gives a preliminary injection to sedate the horse and Sullivan was pretty much out of it from that moment. The second injection then collapses the horse so you need to be ready to gently help him to fall safely.

The vet will listen with stethoscope to make sure there are no heart sounds and ned is gone. No pain, no inkling, no blood. Just huge sorrow that you don't think you're going to be able to hold inside but you can. This is the last and greatest kindness any owner can give a much loved horse.

I stayed with Sullivan right to the end - how could I not? - but a best friend stood with me so I could help Sullivan and she could help me. 

You will need to make arrangements for his disposal hun and make sure you have his passport if he's going for cremation. 

Be brave for him hun and try not to cry until it's over so you don't make him anxious.  I took a snip of his tail the day before and I found that very comforting. You could also keep his shoes. And there's a website called hoofbeats-in-heaven where you can post a memorial for your ned and you can light a virtual candle for him xxxxx


----------



## imafluffybunny (24 August 2009)

I have to say I always have my horses pts by injection,  sitting with then while they doze off is much nicer than seeing them drop to the ground with a bullet, they dont know any difference, I prefer my horses to be with someone they know and love at their final moments and to doze off peacefully.


----------



## malibu211211 (24 August 2009)

My boy was PTS last April and luckily enough I had my friend there to organise it, thanks Bellaboo.
I had originally decided on him being shot as I had heard some horrible stories about the injection. My vet said it is not always instant with a gun, well that put me off straight away.
I am so glad I chose the injection as he looked so peaceful.
I was with him and led him out to the back of the barn then handed him to our vets assistant (who D knew as they'd been his vet for the past 7years) I did'nt want to see him fall to the floor. They came and got me when it was all done and we went back out to see him to say goodbye 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My only regret is I didn't insist that my friends mare (who had done everything with D for the last 3 years) see him after he had gone. She really suffered and became very depressed. She now becomes quite down when there is any slight change 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Please insist that your other horse sees yours once she is gone
Thinking of you x


----------



## competitiondiva (24 August 2009)

I feel for you hun, but the gun is the quickest more humane method for the animal, yes its not as easy to watch or consider as the owner but the horse doesn't know what's going on until the deed is done.

I've witnessed both methods and if I had the choice (baring in mind some vets no longer have guns) then I would always opt for the gun.

best wishes.


----------



## quirky (24 August 2009)

I chose lethal injection for my pony who I had had for 15 years. As Frogs says, they are heavily sedated beforehand and really don't know what is coming.
I stayed with my pony, it was the least I could do for him after being my faithful pet for so many years. 
My OH stayed a discreet distance away to arrange for his removal and to mop up my tears that flowed once the deed had been done.

I'm sorry you're going through this, it really is the worse thing about owning a horse.


----------



## brighteyes (24 August 2009)

I'm truly sorry to hear this  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  We said goodbye to our old pony in January and she had the injection.  The vet is a greatly experienced horse vet and said he wouldn't use anything else!  My first pony was also pts using the injection and I have seen it once before.  All three occasions went very smoothly and without trauma to horse or human - well excluding the overwelming sadness.

Her friends should be allowed to get closure by sniffing the body til they are satisifed she is gone and then whatever arrangements made for her body can then be carried out.  My two are buried side by side - albeit fifteen years apart  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The noise from the gun is a bit much for me to handle though if done by an experienced person, should be instantaneous.

I go with the argument many horses are given general anaesthetics without a second thought from their owners - the 'last injection' is just an overdose of that, so what is the problem.

I hope everything goes as well as possible whatever you choose. (hugs) x


----------



## letrec_fan (24 August 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your situation.

I have never had a horse put to sleep but plenty of other smaller animals. Obviously, these all went by injection. I dont think I would ever use a gun on a horse. It just seems to brutal. It would be much nicer to see them drift off by injection. Yes, sometimes more than one injection is needed but what if the gun goes wrong? Personally, the thought horrifies me so I would always stick with injection I think.
    I would always stay with the animal I think. It is your descion of course and often if you become emotional it can stress the horse but I dont think I would be able to live with the fact I had let my horse (or any other animal) die in someone elses arms. 

I am so sorry. I hope it all goes as well as a situation like this can go. 

xx


----------



## Marchtime (24 August 2009)

Every one will have their own opinion regarding the gun or lethal injection. Be careful not to read too many horror stories as both can go wrong, but it is uncommon.
I think it's a very personal choice. When we had Sammy pts we used the injection but mainly because I was 16yrs old and wanted to stay with him until the end. For me I'd always be with my horses at the end, they're my best friend and deserve to be with someone they know and trust, as a result I'd always opt for the injection as I wouldn't like to see mine shot.
I'm sure whatever you decide will be best for you and your horse and I'm sorry you've had to make this decision.
As BoF said there are some nice ways to remember your horse. I have Sammy's shoes and some tail hair which we had plaited in to a bracelet. I also kept his nameplate off his door. We also sponsored a tree at the ILPH and it has a nameplate on it.
*runs off to have a little cry*


----------



## xena_wales (24 August 2009)

Both my horses were PTS by injection, and it was fine for both of them.  As said above, if you're going to be there, you need to be really brave and keep your tears in until they've gone, but I'm so glad I was there for mine, I couldn't have walked away from them at that time.

I left the horses there so their field companions could see them and touch them, and they seem to realise very quickly and then leave them and carry on grazing.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Persephone (24 August 2009)

I have had one shot and one by injection. They were very different circumstances so to be totally honest, if your vet is a specific horse vet, I would let them decide. Every case is different.

I can truthfully say that neither was as traumatic as you would think. I held both of them right the way through. I think the least I could do was be there. I don't think it matters what it looks like as long as it is compassionately done. There is no doubt, the one that was shot didn't look as peaceful, but I just had to rationalise that for myself.

Some people find it easier to hand over to a trusted or experienced friend. If you think that you will be unable to keep yourself composed then that is definitely the best thing to do. However I know I found strengths I didn't know I had and I am so glad I was there.

I am so sorry that you are having to face this.

x


----------



## kellyeaton (24 August 2009)

i had my beautiful pony STAR R.I.P. Pts  by injection last year there is a new drug out know that sedates them and puts them to sleep straight away i mean it took seconds for my girl to drop took her heart beat and she was gone as peacefully as anything and the vet said how the drug works they dont feel a think the drug goes straight the the brain so the body has no clue whats going on the old drugs just to give them a heart attack then start shutting of the organs thats why some time the body twitches. I have never seen the gun so dont know how it worlks but i have heard a gun go off and hell that bang has stayed with me every day not a nice sound. I would do it in the field on your own or with a friend then allow your other horse in to say her good byes she will probally sniff and paw her to try and get her up when this does not happen your other horse will reliease what has happened and will walk away. What ever you do i hope it goes well i am sorry you are in this situation coz it will be one of the hardest things you ever have to do.xx


----------



## Persephone (24 August 2009)

Regarding the noise of the gun Babybells, when my horse was shot the gun had a silencer. There was barely any noise.


----------



## ladyt25 (24 August 2009)

I agree with bright eyes on the point that people let vets carry out operations unser GA all the time and that the injection method is the same just that when the horse is 'under' the overdose is given. We have had two PTS by injection although both were old and quite poorly but it went very peacefully really and I would opt for it again.

I know it makes no difference to the horse at the end of the day but I couldn't have mine shot, that's a personal choice. I know others who swear by it but it's not for me.

Very sorry to hear you're having to make this decision.


----------



## stacey_lou (24 August 2009)

Personally unless my horse was in desperate pain like if her leg was hanging off or something id go for the injection, everytime i hear a gun it makes me feel il but thats me personally not only that with an injection like ppl have said above you can hold them whilst they drit off.


----------



## Tormenta (24 August 2009)

I've haven't had a horse pts by gun simply because circumstances didn't warrant it. The injections I have seen have all been peaceful and I have stayed with them.  

It really is down to individual choice, the horse, circumstances.  Do what you think you can cope with. You have good support which is a blessing.

I know how you are feeling and I truly hope it goes as well as it can for you and Annie.


----------



## JenTaz (24 August 2009)

i'd definately say that the injection in my opinion is the best way to do it as at least they cant be used for food afterwards i know its a horrible thing to do ive done it once already this year to my first pony she was 16 and had been diagnosed with cronic navicular so it was best for her she would have been able to be a field ornament but it would have driven her insane, i found that being there while she got it made it all sink in that she realli was gone and as a way to say good bye i dont think i could have let anyone else hold her after 12yrs together, but you have to think how you will cope with it

just remember though she will always be with you


----------



## pegasus1986 (24 August 2009)

sorry bout havin to make that hard desicion. my freind had her pts by gun and it went horribly wrong as he shot the bolt the horse lifted his head and it went up his nose he then reared up and galloped off round the field someone holding the horse let go of him not expecting him to do that. i will never use the gun after that experience. so injection for mine when the time comes. xx


----------



## Skippydo (24 August 2009)

I feel so sorry for you and the decision you have to make, Im unable to add anything of any worth but I thank you for posting and allowing people like myself gain knowledge of such an awful time we eventually have to come to.  
I often look at my ageing beautiful boy and wonder, when and how, I hope you find your answers from others that have kindly posted their experiences, I know I have.


----------



## 4leggedfurries (24 August 2009)

I'm so sorry for you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I had my beloverd Nettie pts by injection, I couldnt bear the thought of having him shot and it was over in moments.  Dad stayed with him as I knew I couldnt be strong for him and not cry. The vet was brilliant, she gave him the first and he lay down gently even though he'd broken his leg and was balancing on 3 then she gave him the second and that was it, he was gone.  No pain, no fighting, no stress. I'd have injection any day over the gun but that is my preferance.


----------



## Maesfen (24 August 2009)

Always a gun for me and I wouldn't dream of passing the job over to someone else; it's my horse and I'm responsible for it so I stay until the end and I clean up afterwards too.  It's not a pleasant job but it's the least I can do for them after all the pleasure they have given me, I wouldn't want a stranger being the last thing they saw.  I'm also a firm believer in letting others say goodbye to their friend in their own time, I wouldn't drag them away from the body until they have left it of their own accord; grieving is very important for them too and it also gives you a chance to recover too.
The one thing none of those in favour of a shot have said is about the blood; there will be a lot of it so ideally it needs to be somewhere where it can drain away easily, a field is ideal or on a yard where it can be washed away, even on the muck heap, you just need to think where it will be easy for the removal of the carcase.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I know it makes no difference to the horse at the end of the day but I couldn't have mine shot, that's a personal choice.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I would disagree actually.  Having read too many posts where the injection has taken too long, more needed to be administered and both the owner, vet and particularly horse were distressed - it would be bullet every time for me.

I've had two destroyed like this - and almost nothing could persuade me to have a horse put down via lethal injection.

I think that this just highlights my dislike of the injection http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4728453/an/0/page/7#4728453


----------



## Murphy88 (24 August 2009)

Up until recently, I would have agreed with those saying that the gun is best. However while on placement with my vets this summer I saw horses PTS by both gun and injection. I had never seen a horse PTS by injection before, and the vet and I had discussed the possible problems. As it turned out, the pony we PTS went far quieter than any horse I've seen shot. The vet sedated the pony first so that it was quiet for the lethal injection to be administered, and the pony literally wobbled slightly then went over.  While I still think the gun is a good method, I think injection is a far less violent death. 

While things go wrong with injection, it is also important to remember that they go wrong with the gun too. The horse I saw shot took 2 bullets - it had just raced, and moved its head as the 1st shot was fired, meaning it was still breathing when it went down. It would have died eventually, but obviously a 2nd bullet is preferable. My vet also told me of a very similar story to that of pegasus1986. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm so sorry you have to make such a hard decision.


----------



## Nudibranch (24 August 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having to make this awful decision but at least you're facing up to it and looking into what's best. I did the same last year and after posting on here I chose the gun for my little mare. I am glad I did. It was quick and he used a silencer so there was only a "crack" sound. There was no blood. I thought I was strong enough to hold her myself but I couldn't see for tears in the end and yo did it. Even now, thinking how I had to bring her out from the field and say goodbye makes me cry but it had to be done and take comfort from the knowledge you are doing it for them.

Mine had been with her pal for over 20 years so when it was over I led the other one out to see her. She had a quick sniff then turned away. I thought she wasn't bothered but after the truck left, she just stood at the gate with her head down for hours. It was incredibly sad but she has come round and has other little pals for company. Good luck with the decision and remember, we do it for them.


----------



## wilde2 (24 August 2009)

I am so sorry for the decision you have to make. I had to have my boy pts a few weeks ago, and found it really difficult to decide. The more horror stories I read (with both methods) made it harder - although of course you need to know to be able to decide. In the end I spoke to the vet, he told me that his preference was injection - and that these days so little is needed, its not like some of the problems that there used to be. I would discuss it (or ask someone else to for you) with your vet - ours was an equine only practise, so had a lot of experience. For my boy it was very peaceful, and echo what everyone else said about allowing his long time field companion to see him afterwards and say goodbye. Its a horrible time for you and my heart goes out to you - if you decide to be there, if someone offers to be with you, I would take them up on it. They may just stay in the background, but if at any point you feel you have to walk away then it gives you options - and its so difficult to plan for. If you have any detailed questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Groom42 (24 August 2009)

I have seen horses shot, and needled. IMO a bullet is a far,far better and more reliable option. A friend's horse was put down some time ago,the local huntsman was fantastic. The horse has no inkling of what was to come,stood looking over the valley and actually dropped with polos in his mouth,fed by said huntsman. A very old pony was put down with a  needle,and went very quickly, but she was literally on her last legs,heart failing etc. On the other hand, I saw a fit, well, but terminally injured horse fight every step of the way which was quite traumatic. The other, often forgotten, point made by MFH-09 is the aftermath. Apart from the obvious blood (straw base, or old shavings do a good job of absorbing) the actual disposal of a horse is not an easy thing. Cremation is expensive. Another friend had her pony cremated - two delivery guys from ANC delivered the ashes back,and struggled to lift the box, they couldn't be scattered as there were some large "bits" mixed in. The box sat downstairs for ages, and I don't know what actually became of it. Burial is not quite as simple as domestic pets,which is not exactly easy itself - think of the size of the grave needed for a dog or cat. Also there are issues re planning,water courses etc, unless you are lucky enough to have a huge place of your own,and then it's done "unofficially". Hunts with a fallen stock scheme will take horses, but some won't if the horse has been injected, as the hunt gets the same work,but for no benefit as the carcase cannot be used. The other alternative is the knackerman, the thought of which, understandably, upsets many people who cannot bear the thought of "The Glue Factory". I have too many friends who have lost horses, who have never given any thought to the practicalities and were ultimately overcome with grief and bewilderment by an already distressing experience. This is why every phone in our family has the kennels' number in it, and we are all agreed on the course of action if we were to lose any of our horses. I do sincerely feel for you at this time, take mementos of your horse (tail hair/shoe) and keep them safe. Treasure them,and the wonderful memories you have. Do let any stable mates say their goodbyes as well - it is important,and does help them to settle afterwards. As for you.......sit down with a friend,or partner, and a nice bottle of wine (fizzy is best) and toast your horse - that really DOES help! Good luck, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ladyt25 (24 August 2009)

What I mean by that is the end 'result' as it were is going to be the same for the horse whatever isn't it and once it has gone it's not like it will remember any trauma.

The trauma and upset is left for the owner - we are left with the memory - so hence I choose the injection as I have had it done twice so far and it was as peaceful and quick as could be. I do think it does need to be administered by an equine specilaist vet though, I think this makes a huge difference as opposed to having a vet who doesn't deal with large animals/horses regularly.

There is no right or wrong it's down to personal choice and also the situation/circumstances.


----------



## EllieK (24 August 2009)

I'm sorry you are having to make such a tough decision. I have held for other people with both gun and injections. Both methods have their pro's and con's and its as much your choice as whats best for your horse and their situation.
I had my own horse (RIP Orthos) pts using an injection as he was already heavily sedated and it was kinder (for both me and Orthos) for the vet to give the overdose there and then rather then organise for someone else to come out. He went quietly and quickly and had 'gone' just as he got to the ground. If I had a choice I'll use this method again, although the injection does seem to go 'wrong' more often then when using a gun. 

I felt it was my responsibility to hold him and I was with him through until he was collected. It is a very difficult thing to do but I feel its part of owning a horse. However I have held horses for other people for one reason or another and I understand why they couldn't.

In regard to the companion, as others have said really, let them see the body and walk away in their own time.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What I mean by that is the end 'result' as it were is going to be the same for the horse whatever isn't it and once it has gone it's not like it will remember any trauma.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
But we have a duty to ensure that the end is distress free.  

IMO the needle does not ensure this.


----------



## Persephone (24 August 2009)

In regard to using the gun, it's worth checking with your vet, but mine always sedates before shooting.

So either way they get sedated first.  Mine was so far gone I told him to go ahead and shoot rather than carry on with the injection. There seemed no point in dragging it out.

They sedate so the horse doesn't flip and has less chance of moving it's head at the last second.

Of course a huntsman or knacker man wouldn't be able to sedate first.


----------



## Cedars (24 August 2009)

No idea about any of this, but just wanted to offer my support x


----------



## Annagain (24 August 2009)

So sorry you are facing this choice. I've only experienced the injection but I've seen it twice now, once with a friend's 2 year old who had a bad leg injury and once with my old boy who had colic. The two year old was sedated first and it was much better than I expected although the moment  she fell wasn't very nice. The vet said it may take a bit longer due to the sedation, but it was still quite quick and she had no idea what as going on, you could tell as the expression on her face never changed. My old boy (27)was even more peaceful as he was already on his way and just needed a helping hand. He was lying down already and had his head in my lap and just drifted off, again I am sure he didn't have a clue what was going on.

Both vets, (same practice different vets) said that usually the gun is better for the horse, the injection better for the owner. My friend opted for the injection as she couldn't bear the gun. I wasn't given the choice, the vet just gave him the injection. I assume he didn't have a gun or he just knew the injection was best as he was already on his way. I would have chosen the injection anyway as a friend who had hers put down by gun said the worst thing she has ever had to hear (he was held by her brother in law while she and her sister went for a walk around the field) was a second shot. The injection is a form of anaesthetic so even if it doesn't work first time the horse feels no pain.


----------



## gails (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i had my beautiful pony STAR R.I.P. Pts  by injection last year there is a new drug out know that sedates them and puts them to sleep straight away i mean it took seconds for my girl to drop took her heart beat and she was gone as peacefully as anything and the vet said how the drug works they dont feel a think the drug goes straight the the brain so the body has no clue whats going on the old drugs just to give them a heart attack then start shutting of the organs thats why some time the body twitches. I have never seen the gun so dont know how it worlks but i have heard a gun go off and hell that bang has stayed with me every day not a nice sound. I would do it in the field on your own or with a friend then allow your other horse in to say her good byes she will probally sniff and paw her to try and get her up when this does not happen your other horse will reliease what has happened and will walk away. What ever you do i hope it goes well i am sorry you are in this situation coz it will be one of the hardest things you ever have to do.xx 

[/ QUOTE ]

Having an older horse this has been worrying me as well..

Alwyas said it would be by injection, but heard many horror stories, so did decided to go with the gun.

After reading this post,  have gone back to the injection option.

I could not be their, as I would be too upset and dont think thatis very fair.

Big hugs to everyone facing this at the moment


----------



## YorksG (24 August 2009)

I would always opt for the gun, but not shot by the vet, either huntsman or knackerwoman for preferance. We have only ever had one pts by injection and the poor mare hated injections (had foundered and unable to get up). Had a fair few over the years with the gun, never any trauma for the horse. Agree with MFH re the blood, be prepared to clean up.


----------



## brighthair (24 August 2009)

Mine was sedated and then PTS by injection. Very peaceful and calm, the vet just pushed him and he fell pretty gently in the field, I sat holding his head until he went. I had to be with him, it was the least I could do


----------



## MissSBird (24 August 2009)

Thankyou to everyone for your kind thoughts and comments.

It seems to me it really is six and half a dozen between injection and gun. You can find people for and against both. 

One thing that stood out was that a lot of people seem frightened of the gun itself. I've worked with them, handled them, stripped them and shot them when I worked in a gun shop for 2 years. Being around guns doesn't frighten me so perhaps that could be the better option. We had our dog put to sleep last week and the vet struggled for ages to find his vein...bless him he actually went of his own accord before she found it. My girl thinks she is fit enough to gallop around and after 2 months in a stable is very excited, though I'm thinking of letting her out before the vet comes. Even if she ends up hobbling she'll like running one more time. I'll speak to the vet, but thankyou for everyone opinions.

My YO has said she'll organise disposal for me so I don't need to worry about that. I'm not interested in burial or cremation really, I never really considered it with the horses before.

thankyou everyone


----------



## Donkeymad (24 August 2009)

QR
I am very sorry to read your post, and congratulate you on making this very hard decision for the benefit of your horse.
personally for me, i would always have them shot if possible. Non of mine were sedated first, the shot was very quiet, and they were just gone, like that. Some may twitch for up to a few minutes, but they are dead, it is just nerves contracting.
Not all vets are able to use a gun (captive bolt)though, as many are not trained and licenced. Only one vet at my surgery, which has a large number of equine vets, is allowed to shoot.

Rather than get confused by everything written here, with so many conflicting views and opinions, I would suggest you discuss with your vet, what is best for you and your horse. You are both individuals, and need to make the right choice.

Hoping it goes peacefully for you.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (24 August 2009)

I had my old girl PTS by injection. She was sedated first, then taken to eat some grass whilst the sedation kicked in. Then the lethal injection was given and she went down just like she was going to lay down and she went with a mouthful of grass,
very peaceful. 

Only thing that marred the injection was the vet that kept faffing trying to get the needle into her artery in neck. Other than that she knew nothing and went very peacefully with people who loved her at her side. 

Only thing I was told by a friend who had gone through the same the day before was to not watch her go down as she had watched hers and the memory of it is something she would rather not have. 

I was with her right by her head to the end, just didn't watch her go down. I also took some tail hair to keep. Its in a plastic bag and it still smells of her. The relief when you know they are no longer in pain is instant but the loss and the missing them is so hard. Crying now just writing this, as its bringing it all back! 

I feel for you having to make this decision. It was the hardest thing I had ever had to do in my life but the best I could do for Carma. xx


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2009)

Poor you. Both methods will be quick and the horse will not know anything about it. The injection will be like an overdose of anaesthetic and although it may seem as if it isn't instant, the horse will know NOTHING about it. 
I work in the operating theatres at a hospital and when we anaesthetise people we sometimes have to give them extra and they appear to fight it , but trust me they never remember anything.
If someone the horse knows is willing to hold her for you it may be the best thing in case you get really upset and she senses that. I really feel for you and I know what you are going through.


----------



## Linzi_x (8 January 2015)

Hey everyone, I am struggling with a very tough decision and I need some horsey people's opinions. I have a 17 year old 17hh warmblood gelding who I have owned for 4 years now, 2 months into having him he went lame I had X-Rays and it showed he has severe side bone and ringbone. He is having to be on 3 bute a day for the rest of his life and he still isn't sound.. Then a couple of days ago I noticed his breathing wasn't very good and that he had mucus coming from his nose and was coughing a lot... I had the vet out and he now has respiratory disease and now has to be on another set of drugs for the rest of his life.. Plus the fact that he is now only going to be able to walk when we hack. I am struggling with the decision now whether or not too put him to sleep.. Already with his remedial shoes and bute and now more antibiotics he is costing me £750 a month... It's not just the money side it's the quality of life for him... He has dropped alot of weight because he is in pain with his foot and now his breathing problems is this really fair to him ?


----------



## Burmilla (8 January 2015)

I'm very sorry you are in such a sad situation. Your horse's quality of life sounds poor, and with his age, height and ailments it is, IMHO, unlikely to get much better. This, and the huge additional financial burden his ailments require to service them, would lead me to discuss pts with my vet.  Who would have probably, knowing him for the compassionate, highly experienced equine professional that he is, already suggested it himself.
What does your vet say about the matter? 
Hugs and bravery coming your way. Please let us know how you and horse progress, so that we can continue to support you.
G x


----------



## Abby-Lou (8 January 2015)

Its a horrible time but you know when the time is here and its the kindest thing not to let your horse suffer.  My own personal opinion is the gun as quicker than injection.  Not the most pleasant of sites I have held friends horses but couldn't be there for my own I recruited my brother (choked just typing this and it was nearly 10 years ago). Be strong and go with your gut what ever you decide X


----------



## ihatework (8 January 2015)

amymay said:



			[ QUOTE ]
What I mean by that is the end 'result' as it were is going to be the same for the horse whatever isn't it and once it has gone it's not like it will remember any trauma.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
But we have a duty to ensure that the end is distress free.  

IMO the needle does not ensure this.
		
Click to expand...

Neither does the gun.
Both options can and do go wrong, your experiences mean you prefer the gun, others may have experienced differently.

Personally for me, provided the horse was good with vets and injections, I would PTS by lethal injection. If that goes wrong it is far less traumatic for all involved, than a gun error. 

At the end of the day OP both are established methods of PTS, the likelihood is it will go smoothly whichever method you choose. Go with your gut on what method will be best for you and your horse.


----------



## Daisy99 (8 January 2015)

Every time I read one of these (very sad) putting to sleep threads  I wonder why your vets sedate before lethal injection.
I have had 2 put to sleep in last 3 years both by injection.
Neither were sedated, my vet is an very experienced equine vet and sees no benifit in sedating. In fact he says it can slow the process down, maybe why we read of these horror stories about injecting?
Not wishing to cause anyone any distress but if you are planning using injection method maybe ask vet if sedation really needed?
Both my horses went gently, quietly and with dignity with me holding, feeding and talking to them. A desperately sad experience but for them as good as possible.


----------



## HollyWoozle (8 January 2015)

We've had several horses and ponies over the years and all have been PTS by injection without any problems. Having said that I have heard many people say they prefer the gun and I don't think the horse really knows much about it either way. When possible I have chosen to be there myself and I would make the same choice again, though it is obviously upsetting and you definitely need someone there to help you in my opinion. I have never ever stayed whilst they have removed the body and I would not want to be there for that.


----------



## touchstone (8 January 2015)

Daisy99 said:



			Every time I read one of these (very sad) putting to sleep threads  I wonder why your vets sedate before lethal injection.
I have had 2 put to sleep in last 3 years both by injection.
Neither were sedated, my vet is an very experienced equine vet and sees no benifit in sedating. In fact he says it can slow the process down, maybe why we read of these horror stories about injecting?
Not wishing to cause anyone any distress but if you are planning using injection method maybe ask vet if sedation really needed?
Both my horses went gently, quietly and with dignity with me holding, feeding and talking to them. A desperately sad experience but for them as good as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Some horses aren't happy with injections and can get stressed and unsettled.  Sedating first means the horse is unaware of what is going on and is nice and relaxed,even if the actual pts takes longer.  
Personally I wouldn't pts without sedation for mine.  Having recently been sedated myself for a wisdom tooth extraction I can say that it was a lovely feeling, just drowsy and quite happy, even though I'd been terrified beforehand.  My dogs are also sedated before euthanasia, they simply drift off and I find it much better.


----------



## BBP (8 January 2015)

Im so sorry. My little girl went to sleep by injection with a mouth full of pear. Watching her drop was hard, she looked surprised by it, but it was quick once she was down. I held her head and stroked her neck until I knew she was gone. And once she was gone she was completely gone, it was just a body left, it wasn't her, so I didn't worry about getting her ashes back because the body wasn't what made her the awesome pony she was. 

The comparison I have to my little 39 year old frail welsh pony in her own field was a big fit TB who broke his leg galloping up the hill towards me at Burghley. He had adrenaline coursing through him, was fit and strong and trying to carry on whilst I helped cut his tack off him. And he still went quickly and quietly by injection.

With each horse I have found a massive strength to be with them and act as normal as possible, and then cried afterwards. But if I felt I couldn't hold myself together I would ask someone else, what's important is that the horse doesn't have someone holding it who is falling apart.

Whichever you choose will be a good choice, and if there is a problem it will be bad luck, not because you chose the wrong way.

Big hugs.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 January 2015)

I had my pony PTS last year, he and my horse were great mates who had been together for years.  As I knew it was going to happen I organised another friend for my horse and they time to get to know each other.  It was a local chap, I hesitate to say "knacker" as he is more upmarket than that!  He said to stick to normal routine and keep things calm, so dosed up on bute, all three were turned out as normal, except that the pony to be PTS was near to the gate.

The man was very, very kind.  I fetched the pony out of the field and gave him something to eat, I was close to tears so the man took over and there was the smallest little "pop" - it wasn't loud at all.  My horse was looking and just gave a little neigh when he saw the pony drop.  Within a very short time the pony was loaded and driven away.  It was very well done and in the end, less traumatic than I feared.  The horse was fine, didn't fret, although he has never been as good friends with the replacement pony.

OP, all you can do is to take everything into consideration, including the cost of disposal.  If you opt for the injection discuss the procedure in detail with your vet. 

Good luck, it is a sad time.


----------



## fatpiggy (8 January 2015)

kellyeaton said:



			i had my beautiful pony STAR R.I.P. Pts  by injection last year there is a new drug out know that sedates them and puts them to sleep straight away i mean it took seconds for my girl to drop took her heart beat and she was gone as peacefully as anything and the vet said how the drug works they dont feel a think the drug goes straight the the brain so the body has no clue whats going on the old drugs just to give them a heart attack then start shutting of the organs thats why some time the body twitches. I have never seen the gun so dont know how it worlks but i have heard a gun go off and hell that bang has stayed with me every day not a nice sound. I would do it in the field on your own or with a friend then allow your other horse in to say her good byes she will probally sniff and paw her to try and get her up when this does not happen your other horse will reliease what has happened and will walk away. What ever you do i hope it goes well i am sorry you are in this situation coz it will be one of the hardest things you ever have to do.xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but the body twitches due to the nervous system shutting down.  And the horse doesn't have a heart attack, that's rubbish. The drugs cause the heart to slow down and eventually stop beating.  My old girl was PTS by injection 2 years ago, went down smoothly and didn't twitch or breath oddly or anything else in the time it took her to go.


----------



## sula (8 January 2015)

Why has this thread, from 2009, been restarted by a different and new member?  How insensitive for the OP.  Might I suggest, Linzi, that you start a new thread to discuss this heartbreaking decision in your own name, not of the OP`s?


----------



## Akkalia1 (8 January 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this and that you must be going through such a horrible time. I've never had to make that decision but it will come to me too, and I'm exactly the same, my mare is my first horse. My vet had a discussion with me about it the last time he was out - I wanted to know what my options were as he'd said we should chat about it. He talked it all through with me and said that the injection only goes a bit wrong if it's not done correctly. He told me about one of the instances where a junior colleague had got it wrong and told me why, and why the way he does it means it goes smoothly. So I think if your vet is a very experienced horse vet I would go with that method. It's what I'll do I think.


----------



## Notimetoride (10 January 2015)

Oh bless you.  My heart goes out to you.  Ive been through this twice - the most recent was a couple of months ago.    Theres no getting around it - its heartbreaking.   But you dont need to concern yourself too much with decisions like this.  I just asked my vet to come equipped for both methods and he would decide on the day.  I just wanted the best thing for my horse, not me.   On the day the vet did it by injection.  It wasnt pleasant though (sorry - stupid thing to say really).  What i mean is is was all quite traumatic.  Horse was initially aenethatised so he was dozy.   We then led him slowly to 'the spot' and the vet put in the catheter thing in his neck to accept the injection.  he then administered the dose, and it was pretty instant.  As his legs started to buckle we had to manoevre his back end so he went down in the right way.     He then went down, and was 'gone' before he reached the ground.   He didnt 'hit' the ground as such, just sort of went down like he would when rolling.  Said my goodbyes and I then scarpered (in tears) as i didnt want to be there when the disposal man took him away as that is all quite undignified im afraid.   the disposal man had been arranged by the vet and was waiting somewhere just around the corner where i couldnt see him, and the vet gave him the signal to come and do his bit.  I didnt see any of that, and i didnt first time round either.    So when i went back my beautiful baby was gone.  
Its so heartbreaking.  But its an essential part of being a responsible and loving animal owner.    Your horse is very lucky that you love him enough to do the right thing by him.   MASSIVE hugs - i feel your pain   And believe it or not, the pain does ease eventually.  xxxx


----------



## L&M (10 January 2015)

Having witnessed both methods, I would say 'gun' is kinder on the horse, and 'injection' kinder on the owner.

Sorry to hear your news op and thoughts with you at a difficult time x


----------



## chocolategirl (10 January 2015)

I've always had the injection for mine and I've lost 5 over the last 40 years plus some liveries have been PTS by injection. Never had a problem with it apart from one of my old welshies who was 43 when he finally left me. His blood pressure was very low due to his age, so it did take about 5 mins for him to eventually fall down. It was still very peaceful though I have to say. They don't know anything about it and I've NEVER seen any writhing or fighting etc like some have. Maybe I've just been lucky? Also I've always stayed and although it tears me apart at the time, I am always so grateful I found the strength to in the aftermath. I think it gave each one of mine comfort and reassurance that I was there. I hope it did anyway. So sorry for you OP but sadly it goes with the territory. I lost my little dog on 30th December when she went in for what was supposed to be a routine op. I was devastated that I never got chance to say goodbye and be with her at the end and I know it will haunt me forever. Good luck with whatever you decide to do and don't feel bad if you can't stay with her, I just know for me it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Queenbee (10 January 2015)

MissSBird said:



			Like my last post keeping this really brief to try and stay sensible.

It has become inevitable my mare will have to be put to sleep. She's my first horse and I've never had to do this before. God I feel sick even typing this.

There's a lot obviously to think about, but my YO has been fantastic in offering her house to sit in on the day, her husband to hold Annie etc.

What are peoples opinions on lethal injection versus the gun? Are there any marked advantages to either? I don't want her stressed or upset. Also would you be there, or leave and let someone else hold her? I admit the thought of seeing her fall over is terrifying to me right now. 

And my other pony, what about her? They're in the same field and stabled together every night - theres a grill between their two stables so they are really aware of each others presense. The little one does call to Annie occasionally too. What's the best thing to do to make this change smooth for her? They've been around each other for nearly two years now.

Thankyou everyone
		
Click to expand...


You will get opinions for and against the gun/injection here, most based on experience.  I cant attest to having experienced the gun, simply because such a brutal moment would have been beyond my ability to remain at a horses side... it is not a judgement, I know its swift, its lethal and it is humane... but for me the priority was that, knowing that both forms were effective and humane, what could I live with?  and more importantly what could I bear to witness, because for my absolute soul mate... I was going to be there to the end.  I opted for the injection... it was peaceful, her knees buckled as if she was lying down and that was it... i held her and talked to her throughout.  I could not have borne the brutality of seeing a gun pointed at her beautiful head, of holding one piece of her that was damaged.  I would go with the injection again without hesitation but I know that every horse reacts differently to both the gun and the injection...


----------



## Goldenstar (11 January 2015)

L&M said:



			Having witnessed both methods, I would say 'gun' is kinder on the horse, and 'injection' kinder on the owner.

Sorry to hear your news op and thoughts with you at a difficult time x
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly my view .
I would never inflict the injection on one of my horses unless we driven to it by circumstances.


----------



## fburton (12 January 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			This is exactly my view .
I would never inflict the injection on one of my horses unless we driven to it by circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you know that view is subjective, based on personal experience...? Other people's experience would favour injection as the default method of choice.

I'm not saying injection is clearly superior - I think both methods have their place. Neither method is 100% foolproof, neither is 100% ideal under all circumstances (it depends on many factors, including the horse), but the chances of anything going wrong are very small with both methods.

If injection was objectively inferior in most cases, or was a cause for concern about welfare, it wouldn't be used by vets and the guidelines would have to be changed.


----------



## sula (12 January 2015)

As already stated, this thread was started by  MissSBird, on  23-08-09 11:03.   I wonder how the OP feels about seeing such a sad and difficult time for her brought up again after all this time?  

I wonder, too, if it may perhaps have been more prudent, Linzi, to have started a new thread for you to ask for advice regarding your own very difficult situation so that members may reply to you directly rather than replying to the original post from over five years ago.


----------



## My Muppet (12 January 2015)

sula said:



			As already stated, this thread was started by  MissSBird, on  23-08-09 11:03.   I wonder how the OP feels about seeing such a sad and difficult time for her brought up again after all this time?  

I wonder, too, if it may perhaps have been more prudent, Linzi, to have started a new thread for you to ask for advice regarding your own very difficult situation so that members may reply to you directly rather than replying to the original post from over five years ago.
		
Click to expand...

OMG how insensitive, I would be so upset were I to be the poor O.P.


----------

